# The basic recipes chefs should know



## knight76 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure if this has been done, no doubt it has though!

What do you think are the basic cooking recipes and techniques a chef needs to know to be at a basic to competent level.

I tried googling around to find what cooking techniques and recipes chefs are taught at cooking school but found it hard to locate good info.

Apparently an Omlette is the first thing you are taught to make which I have heard from several people like Gordon Ramsay etc but what else do you need to know?

Just a basic list, no need to post a massive how to tutorial if you don't want to.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have a direct answer for you, but I recently came across this blog: Whisk: a food blog . She's working her way through "Le Cordon Bleu Classic French Cookbook," the textbook of the French culinary school Le Cordon Bleu, in lieu of attending cooking school. Cool idea


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it's more important to learn cooking technique rather than specific recipes. Proper technique will come in handy far more often than a specific recipe will. That's not to say that recipes aren't important, because they are. But here's a basic list off the top of my head before I go to sleep. This list is formulated more towards the home cook:

--Proper Seasoning
--PROPER SEASONING!!! 
--Pan Searing
--Saute/Pan Frying
--Grilling
--Deep Frying
--Braising
--Poaching
--Roasting
--Basting
--Blanching
--De-glazing/pan sauces
--Proper cooking temperatures
--Proper heating of fats
--Proper protein doneness
--Basic Knife Cuts
--Knife sharpening and honing
--Fabricating small fish, poultry, and meats
--Chicken, Veal/Beef, Fish, and Shellfish stocks
--Trussing
--Barding
--Bechamel and Hollandaise (the only two Mother Sauces you really need to know)
--Mayonnaise (NOT a Mother sauce) and aiolis
--Vinaigrettes; egg and non-egg based
--Basic wine reductions
--Cream reductions
--Basic tomato sauce (pomodoro)
--Beurre Blanc
--Demi Glace
--Al dente pasta
--Rice
--Brining

....to be continued...


----------



## knight76 (Jun 26, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't have a direct answer for you, but I recently came across this blog: Whisk: a food blog . She's working her way through "Le Cordon Bleu Classic French Cookbook," the textbook of the French culinary school Le Cordon Bleu, in lieu of attending cooking school. Cool idea



Great link. Here is a link straight to the individual classes that make up this curriculum (sp).

Whisk: a food blog: Classes


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 26, 2008)

Iron Chef is an experienced cook to be sure. I'm not, hardly know from nothing. When I decided to learn how to cook something other than oatmeal, burned bacon and eggs that came out however they wanted to I wondered, now what. Decided that sauces would be a good place to start - seemed that Chefs know a zillion sauces. Got bored quickly - like how many sauces can one eat ? 

Then I decided to start traveling in my kitchen and concentrate on a region, locality, country, whatever for a time until I could do a respectable job of cooking maybe two full meals from each. That has been fun. Got to get back to it! Where to now, haven't decided. Touched on Africa and thinking about going back in my little kitchen.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2008)

Go to a bookstore and peruse The Professional Chef, the textbook used at the CIA.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 26, 2008)

Knight, we had a similar thread that started on 5/23/08, last post 5/30/08, in the Miscellaneous Cat, page 2, titled; Things Every Professional or Serious Amateur Cook Should Know.

There were many opinions there.
See what you think.

​


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 26, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Knight, we had a similar thread that started on 5/23/08, last post 5/30/08, in the Miscellaneous Cat, page 2, titled; Things Every Professional or Serious Amateur Cook Should Know.
> 
> There were many opinions there.
> See what you think.


 
Woo-wee. That was the week I was away on vacation. See what I miss? 

Different.

I don't really know what to say, except that you all spoke for the forum very well. Long live SPAM curry.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 26, 2008)

Get this book it has everything you need to know and then some, check the ( look inside this book) and read the table of contents etc. It is all illustrated with pictures
Amazon.com: Jacques Pepin's Complete Techniques: Jacques Pépin, Léon Perer: Books


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Knight, we had a similar thread that started on 5/23/08, last post 5/30/08, in the Miscellaneous Cat, page 2, titled; Things Every Professional or Serious Amateur Cook Should Know.
> 
> There were many opinions there.
> See what you think.


 
However, I would disregard the list provided by the OP in that thread. Roughly 50% of the items that he listed were nonsensical.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 26, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Knight, we had a similar thread that started on 5/23/08, last post 5/30/08, in the Miscellaneous Cat, page 2, titled; Things Every Professional or Serious Amateur Cook Should Know.


 
I thought this topic sounded familiar!


----------



## knight76 (Jun 26, 2008)

ironchef said:


> However, I would disregard the list provided by the OP in that thread. Roughly 50% of the items that he listed were nonsensical.


 
Which is why I decided to make this thread. I started reading that thread but it was mostly full of talk and not really advice. I will have another read of it on the weekend when I have some more time.



> Go to a bookstore and peruse The Professional Chef, the textbook used at the CIA.


 
You mean the CIA actually has an official cookbook? Does it have it's own section on poisoning?


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 26, 2008)

knight76 said:


> Which is why I decided to make this thread. I started reading that thread but it was mostly full of talk and not really advice. I will have another read of it on the weekend when I have some more time.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the CIA actually has an official cookbook? Does it have it's own section on poisoning?



Too funny! 

I bet those clams in the CIA. . . are reading this right now. . . so like I was saying, those swell folks sure do take good care of us. . . errrmmm


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 26, 2008)

Why didn't you say yo wanted a recipe for poison?
KISS
Just grow pennyroyal! HA!
​


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 26, 2008)

Since knight is an Aussie - I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he is ignorant of American cooking schools and not just being sarcastic ... 

The CIA is the Culinary Institute of America.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 26, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Since knight is an Aussie - I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he is ignorant of American cooking schools and not just being sarcastic ...
> 
> The CIA is the Culinary Institute of America.


 
A little from column A and a little from column B as grandpa Simpson would say. I assumed you did not mean the real CIA. So there was definately sarcasm involved


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh boy, let's give him the benefit of the doubt! 

I'm a self taught "chef". Been in front of the stove for over 25 years now. What really started to build my confidence is when I learned how to properly season and sear on the cooktop and make pan sauces. So IMO searing/pan sauces are a basic tool.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 27, 2008)

ironchef said:


> I think it's more important to learn cooking technique rather than specific recipes. Proper technique will come in handy far more often than a specific recipe will. That's not to say that recipes aren't important, because they are. But here's a basic list off the top of my head before I go to sleep. This list is formulated more towards the home cook:
> 
> --Proper Seasoning
> --PROPER SEASONING!!!
> ...


Gosh, cut me some slack IC!  I'm 51 - I don't know if I have enough time left for all this! (And I was on such a scallop high.....)

Seriously, this is such a good list. Thank you. I printed it out and am planning my remaining years accordingly.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 27, 2008)

other than the obvious of using good quality ingredients, I think knowing how to make a good Stock, and knowing how long each item will take to cook (IE/ you wouldn`t put the backed potatoes on at same time as cooking the Salmon!), are essentials.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 27, 2008)

knight76 said:


> A little from column A and a little from column B as grandpa Simpson would say. I assumed you did not mean the real CIA. So there was definately sarcasm involved


 
Too bad ... now instead of posting the list of the 7 methods of cooking cited by David Wade, and why I think it should be expanded to 11 ... I'm wondering if perhaps your original question was actually just supercillious?  

IC - I know ... I rejected the idea of mayonnaise being a "Mother Sauce" for years because it is not a cooked sauce. But Fellows and Escoffier both recognize it as such ... and they use it as such, so who am I to argue?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 27, 2008)

ironchef said:


> I think it's more important to learn cooking technique rather than specific recipes. Proper technique will come in handy far more often than a specific recipe will. That's not to say that recipes aren't important, because they are. But here's a basic list off the top of my head before I go to sleep. This list is formulated more towards the home cook:
> 
> --Proper Seasoning
> --PROPER SEASONING!!!
> ...



Oh really, Iron chef?????? and how do YOU make a demi glace?  The proper demi glace is made from Espagnole.  which is made from Brown Stock.

didnt see any of that on your list!!!!

Now, I'm not saying a good or even great chef always makes their own, but do you REALLY think a chef doesn't need to know HOW to do that????

I think so..... 

Aîoli is like a Garlic Mayonnaise -- but not quite.  There are NO OTHER "aîolis"  anything else is properly flavored mayonnaise.  and that's fine, but flavored mayonnaises are NOT aîoli.  in fact, the word aîoli is a mix-up of garlic -- ail, and olive oil.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 28, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Too bad ... now instead of posting the list of the 7 methods of cooking cited by David Wade, and why I think it should be expanded to 11 ... I'm wondering if perhaps your original question was actually just supercillious?



Considering I would rate myself about a 4 out of 10 in the kitchen I really don't think my original post is supercillious in the slightest.

In fact I would like to expostulate that my previous posts and threads started have not suggested that I am supercillious in the slightest and leave your argmuent filipendulous.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2008)

bunch o' sesquipedalians.

don't sweat mikey, knight. 

been there, done that.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 28, 2008)

buckytom said:


> bunch o' sesquipedalians.
> 
> don't sweat mikey, knight.
> 
> been there, done that (the rude "friendly google" response thing): http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/roasting-cheap-cut-beef-45159-2.html



Lol, all light hearted fun as far as im concerned. That roast looks awesome by the way.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2008)

yup. it would definitely bring a gourmand to satiety.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 28, 2008)

buckytom said:


> yup. it would definitely bring a gourmand to satiety.



Now that is the pot calling the kettle black surely.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with Ironchef in that techniques are more important than are recipes.  The things I think are immportant to know, and that serve me well through all of my cullinary adventures.

1.  My most important asset is my ability to understand haw foods react to heat.

2. The differences between cuts of meat, especially beef cuts, will dictate how they must be prepared.

3. What flavors go well with each other.

4. Understanding how to make roux based sauces, cream sauces, stocks and broths, and the mistakes that can break a sauce.

5. Emulsifiers and how they affect recipes they are used in.

6. knowledge of water based cooking techniques.

7. Understanding the different types of frying, and knowing how to select the appropriate frying technique.

8. The differences between baking, roasting, and oven-frying.

9. undertstanding yeast and chemically raised batters and dough

10, types of thickeners and their effect on flavor and texture

11. Proper final temperature for different food types, i.e. meats, fish, veggies, ect.

12. Knowing your sweeteners and how they affect flavor and texture

13. How to insure moist pastries and breads.

14. Knowing the characteristics of different flour types, including high, medium, and low gluten flours, as well as the properties of different grains.

15. How to ballance flavors

16. How to build the proper fire for grilling, barbecuing, or fire-roasting.

17. The difference between barbecue and grilling.

18. Tenderizing meat through cooking technique, mechanical technique, and enzimatic technique.

19. the difference between a marinade and a brine.

20. Understanding acids and alkalies.

There are many more things to learn.  But if you understand these basic 20 priniples, you will be able to succesfully make everything from hot dogs to crown roasts, to standing rib roasts, to bacon.  You will be able to make a simple chemically risen batter and understand that those same ingredients can create for you pancakes, cakes, biscuits, banana bread, muffins, etc. with but a few simple changes from one recipe to the other.

The same is true of yeast risen batters.  They can make everything from belgian waffles to french bread, simply by changing the amount of liquid, and a few other ingredients.

Once you understand the basic pie crust, you can use it for fruit and cream pies, meat pies, pasties, tarts, cookies, shortbread, and many other treats.

Cooking isn't about learning and memorizing a thousand different techniques and recipes.  By understanding that chicken dries out and turns tough at any temperature above 170' F., I can make wonderful soups, roasted, baked, fried, grilled, and barbecued chicken dishes, including whole birds, cornish game hens, chicken pieces, caseroles, stews, etc.  

I have studied the cuts that come from beef and pig carcases.  Once you understand those two animals, and how to treat the respective cuts, you can extrapolate that info to lamb, mutton, venison, bison, elk, bear, etc.  You will learn to recognize similarities between different animals and thus how to prepare them.

The most important thing you can understand about food preperation is to understand that everyone is different, and that there are very few preperations that are "the right way" to make.  Everyone likes their food seasoned a bit differently.  Even textures are subjective.  One person likes firm, dry, almost crunchy rice, while the next person will only eat soft and sticky rice.  Understand that your opinion is valuable mostly to you.  My opinion suits me perfectly.  After all, the way I prepare food is geared to my likes and dislikes.  Of course, I try to understand the likes of the people I'm preparing food for, so that I can tayloy my meal to create the most enjoyment for any given situation.

Don't be afraid to experiment.  And don't be afraid to fail.  For every failure, there will be more successes.  And you learn from both.

Cooking is a science, a hobby, and an art.  It can be a profesion, a passion, or just a way to fill the belly.  It's up to you.

Oh, one more thing; know your cooking tools, and which ones are necessary for the kind of cooking you want to do.  Also, don't become a food snob.  If you enjoyed beans and wieners as a kid, or pbj's, keep enjoying them.  Just add to your list of foods you have experienced.

Did you know that if you take a simple pbj, spread butter on the outside of both bread slices, and gill it on a pan, like a grilled cheese sandwich, it completely changes the character of the end product.  It's not the same as making a pbj with toasted bread either.  And it's deliscious, if difficult to eat.

Be open minded about new foods and new techniques.  But use logic to evaluate what people tell you, including, and maybe especially what the TV "Chefs" tell you on their shows.  I've heard a lot of garbage come from some of those chefs that just wasn't correct, or was at best, misleading.  If you have a physics background, and maybe some chemistry, adding in a bit of mehcanical engineering, you will have a definite edge in you ability to build a mental database to use as you cook.  That database will eventually help you to be intuitive, seemingly to know what will work, even if you've never tried to make a particular type of dish before.

If you don't have the schoolastic background, don't fret.  As I said before, cooking is somewhat of an art, but one that can be learned by nearly everyone.

Yeh, I can get wordy.  BT, no comments here.  We have new members who will read this and come to understand that I often have a lot to say (sometimes too much).  But you always have to have someone like me on a site to ballance out those people who never say more than a single sentence.

I'm going to bed now.  Hope some of what I've said helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2008)

what gw said!

{{{{{{{{golf clap}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## attie (Jun 28, 2008)

Good post Goodweed, you have covered it extremely well 





> If you don't have the schoolastic background, don't fret. As I said before, cooking is somewhat of an art, but one that can be learned by nearly everyone.


 I'm pleased you said "_nearly"_ everyone, like in all trades some people will not grasp the ability to perform simply because it's not in their blood, there are cooks and there are cooks that can't cook.

I feel that Knight is keen and eager as being knew to the forums and is asking lots of questions as well he will, I don't think he is trying to upset anyone, 



> But use logic to evaluate what people tell you, including, and maybe especially what the TV "Chefs" tell you on their shows.


 Knight mentioned Gordon Ramsay, although there are many fine TV chefs I wouldn't give Gordon Ramsay  the time of day, he is just a foul mouthed person who should be delegated to the soup kitchen simply because of his attitude


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you Goodweed, thank you attie. This was turning into the battle of the dictionaries.

AC

IC - If I wanted to be a professional chef, your list sounds like a great plan for a cooking school. It taught me that there is way more to being a chef than I thought. More than I can master at my age. Hats off for that.

Goodwed - Your post gives me an outstanding "meat and potatoes" outline for someone that just wants to make good food for my family and friends. I love to learn and your list gives me so many areas to learn in a way that I can understand it and work with it.

DC - As I grow in knowledge and skills, I have been able to use things like the search tool and browse forums and research the things that I need to learn.

AC


----------



## knight76 (Jun 28, 2008)

Geez guys calm down, 3-4 light hearted posts hardly means war has broken out on the forum. I would be surprised if anybody took any offence to anything I said in this or any thread.

I mentioned Gordon Ramsay in passing, as for his cooking skills I wouldnt know as I have never eaten anything he has cooked. But I know he has a crap load of money.

Mostly I was not after some sort of complete A-B of cooking for chefs. Just the basic level of skills and the basic recipes you are expected to be able to cook at a basic level as a qualified chef.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 28, 2008)

I think if you really want to call yourself a chef, and not just a cook, you should really be familiar with most or all of IC list.  You can have the most creative palette and better understanding of flavor than anyone in the world, but it won't matter if you don't have the technique to create flavor, everything you cook is going to taste like mud anyways.

If you're looking for a basic competency that will make you a better cook than you are now, I think IC and GW have really said it all, but here's my top 10 list:

Proper Seasoning (The very very very easiest place to find more flavor)
Heat Control
Knowledge of Ingredients
Knife Skills
Methods of Cooking (braise, grill, sautee, fry, roast, poach, etc.)
Stock
Checking for Doneness
Layering Flavor
Knowledge of Tools
Safety and Sanitation


----------



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> IC - I know ... I rejected the idea of mayonnaise being a "Mother Sauce" for years because it is not a cooked sauce. But Fellows and Escoffier both recognize it as such ... and they use it as such, so who am I to argue?


 
Mayonnaise was not one of Escoffier's original five Mother Sauces. They were bechamel, espangole, tomato, veloute, and hollandaise.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Oh really, Iron chef?????? and how do YOU make a demi glace? The proper demi glace is made from Espagnole. which is made from Brown Stock.
> 
> didnt see any of that on your list!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I make my demi glace the more contemporary way: roast the veal bones, saute the aromatics (I prefer to saute them rather then roast them as they cook more evenly and there are no burn spots), then make a veal stock. I then strain the stock and reduce it by half, then fortify it with mushrooms, herbs, and little more aromatics for about 45 minutes to round off the flavor. Other than in culinary school, I have never had to make, or have never seen anyone make a traditional demi glace from espangnole. Plus, I like the flavor of a glace de veau much, much better than a demi produced from an espangnole. 

With the other mother sauces, I haven't seen any contemporary kitchen or menu that uses a classic veloute or Escoffier's version of tomato sauce so while it's good to know how it's made, I don't think that it is important to be proficient in making it because there's a 99% chance that you'll never use it after culinary school. 

With aiolis, I'm talking about it in a contemporary sense. I know what a classical aioli is, but in todays terms, aiolis do refer to a flavored mayonnaise so it is what it is. 

While it's important to know the history of things, I believe that it's also important to become skilled at doing something that you will use more often, and that means the contemporary versions of classical sauces or other dishes.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2008)

knight76 said:


> Mostly I was not after some sort of complete A-B of cooking for chefs. Just the basic level of skills and the basic recipes you are expected to be able to cook at a basic level as a qualified chef.


 
I think you are getting confused between the terms "chef" and "cook". A cook can refer to anyone: a home cook, a cook in a fine dining restaurant, a short order cook in a diner, or Rachel Ray. 

A chef is someone who has EARNED the title, usually by working their way up to being in charge of a restaurant kitchen. So there really is no answer because there are different types of chefs. You might be a chef at Ruby Tuesday's and not know how to make a proper lobster stock, or you might be a chef at the French Laundry and not be able to handle working the grill at a busy burger joint.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 28, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Mayonnaise was not one of Escoffier's original five Mother Sauces. They were bechamel, espangole, tomato, veloute, and hollandaise.


 IC is right the mother sauces or as Escoffier also called them the leading sauces he classifies Mayonaise as a cold sauce.. I have Escoffier's book Basics Elements of fine Cookery. I never thought of mayo to be a mother sauce either in the book he classifies it as a cold sauce and from what I see it's a sauce that is not cooked.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 30, 2008)

Litterally, Chef translates from French into the American version - Chief, or head honcho if you will.  A chef is much more than a cook.  A great cook is what I am; and in my home, I am chef, or chief of the kitchen.  In a professional sense, a chef must not only know how to prepare all of the foods under his/her care, but must also be able to stock the kitchen with all of the tools, and ingredients required to make the many dishes prepared in that kitchen.  He/She must also know the skill levels of the line cooks, prep cooks, sous chefs, and even the dishwashers.  He/she must be able to plan menues and organize the various kitchen workers to execture the meals in a timely manner, making sure that each person has the skills and knowledge to do the job they are supposed to do.  He/she must ensure the cleanliness of the kitchen, and food safety procedures are followed.  How the food looks, how it tastes, how it is presented, and even the courtesy of the wait staff is all under the auspices of the chef.

In a kitchen, the chef is like the captain of a ship.  And that is a skill that comes from not only scholastic training, but from hard won experience and on-the-job-training.  An interesting bit of info:  in many fine eating establishments, the chef rarely cooks, but is always checking the quality of the foods prepared in his/her kitchen.

Personally, I wouldn't want the title chef.  I'd like to be known as a great cook, and maybe a teacher or instructor of cullinary knowledge, and to a point, I am that, but not professionaly.

Always remember that gaining knowledge is much like climbing a mountain in that the higher you go, the further you can see.  What that means is that the more you learn, the more you realize there is still so much more to learn.  And that certainly applies to the wolrd of cooking, or cullinary arts.

Seeeeeeey; Goodweed of the North


----------



## knight76 (Jun 30, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Litterally, Chef translates from French into the American version - Chief, or head honcho if you will.  A chef is much more than a cook.  A great cook is what I am; and in my home, I am chef, or chief of the kitchen.  In a professional sense, a chef must not only know how to prepare all of the foods under his/her care, but must also be able to stock the kitchen with all of the tools, and ingredients required to make the many dishes prepared in that kitchen.  He/She must also know the skill levels of the line cooks, prep cooks, sous chefs, and even the dishwashers.  He/she must be able to plan menues and organize the various kitchen workers to execture the meals in a timely manner, making sure that each person has the skills and knowledge to do the job they are supposed to do.  He/she must ensure the cleanliness of the kitchen, and food safety procedures are followed.  How the food looks, how it tastes, how it is presented, and even the courtesy of the wait staff is all under the auspices of the chef.
> 
> In a kitchen, the chef is like the captain of a ship.  And that is a skill that comes from not only scholastic training, but from hard won experience and on-the-job-training.  An interesting bit of info:  in many fine eating establishments, the chef rarely cooks, but is always checking the quality of the foods prepared in his/her kitchen.
> 
> ...



Nice post goodweed. So I am the part time captain of my kitchen, I cooks what I cooks and if ya don't like it you can walk the plank, aye!

I agree the more you learn the more you need to learn. When I started coming here, I was cooking things like steaks, some stir fry, roasts, some pastries etc. Just the basic stuff to get by. Now I am finding new things to cook in new ways, and even trying new ingredients that I would not normally go for. It's giving me great inspiration.

My reason for this thread was to continue this inspiration to cook some more stuff that is something the basic level chef/cook should know. I did not want to start any debate over this, and cause any trouble. 

I will continue learning.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 30, 2008)

knight76 said:


> Nice post goodweed. So I am the part time captain of my kitchen, I cooks what I cooks and if ya don't like it you can walk the plank, aye!
> 
> I agree the more you learn the more you need to learn. When I started coming here, I was cooking things like steaks, some stir fry, roasts, some pastries etc. Just the basic stuff to get by. Now I am finding new things to cook in new ways, and even trying new ingredients that I would not normally go for. It's giving me great inspiration.
> 
> ...



"Hands off the vegemite!"  That is absolutely classic!  I love it.  It tells me exactly who you are, ina an instant.  And best of all, it made me chucle.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

